# Cloudy Eyes Again !



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

i have a 125g no gravel w/4 caribe 2 reds i notice 3 have it one had ot bad i put him inn a hospital tank.... I"m using melafix and i did the salt in the tank...so far w/the temp up i didi the water sun so when shpould i change again also when can i feed i was giving these guys beef hearts once a week


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Usually cloudy eyes are a sign of bad water quality, have you tested your water lately?


----------



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

nyc rbp said:


> i have a 125g no gravel w/4 caribe 2 reds i notice 3 have it one had ot bad i put him inn a hospital tank.... I"m using melafix and i did the salt in the tank...so far w/the temp up i didi the water sun so when shpould i change again also when can i feed i was giving these guys beef hearts once a week


to be honest i checked the ammonia and it was high... so i quicly changed the water 50% how long before it gets back to normal


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Depends on what the cause is... if it was an ammonia spike caused by leaving some food in the tank and it rotted, the ammonia should be gone pretty quick, if the ammonia is three because of a mini cycle it will depend on how long it takes for your bacteria colonies to recover (adding more established bio media would help if this is the case), if the ammonia has been a constant presence, it may be a sign that you are lacking in biological filtration and the problem won't be fixed until that issue is taken care of.

Have you left food in recently, performed large volume water changes, or done anything else that would have brought this on? Have you had problems with ammonia levels in the past?

What are you running for filtration?


----------



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Depends on what the cause is... if it was an ammonia spike caused by leaving some food in the tank and it rotted, the ammonia should be gone pretty quick, if the ammonia is three because of a mini cycle it will depend on how long it takes for your bacteria colonies to recover (adding more established bio media would help if this is the case), if the ammonia has been a constant presence, it may be a sign that you are lacking in biological filtration and the problem won't be fixed until that issue is taken care of.
> 
> Have you left food in recently, performed large volume water changes, or done anything else that would have brought this on? Have you had problems with ammonia levels in the past?
> 
> What are you running for filtration? well iam running this @ emperror w/the dual bio wheels but i just orderd a fx5 canister soon personally i have been slipping cause i had a fluval a friend let me borrow i gave back and was doing well w/the bio wheels cause i did a change every sun of 25 to 30% they usually smoke the beefhearts but i was wondering if alot of left over got caught in these big drift woods as well.. i use stresszyme stress coat and salt as well ph balance but now i did a 50 change w/salt and melafix and they havent eaten in a week and half your rite might have to step up the filtrtation as well


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

So you're running just the Emperor HOB for filtration? If that's the case, you'll definitely want to keep a really close eye on your ammonia levels until that FX5 gets there. The Emperor just won't keep up with the bio load of your tank, so frequent small volume water changes will be necessary to keep ammonia levels in check.


----------



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> So you're running just the Emperor HOB for filtration? If that's the case, you'll definitely want to keep a really close eye on your ammonia levels until that FX5 gets there. The Emperor just won't keep up with the bio load of your tank, so frequent small volume water changes will be necessary to keep ammonia levels in check.


like i said i totally appreciate the help now do i do 25%water change this weekend and continue w/the melafix ? and when should i feed?


----------



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

nyc rbp said:


> So you're running just the Emperor HOB for filtration? If that's the case, you'll definitely want to keep a really close eye on your ammonia levels until that FX5 gets there. The Emperor just won't keep up with the bio load of your tank, so frequent small volume water changes will be necessary to keep ammonia levels in check.


like i said i totally appreciate the help now do i do 25%water change this weekend and continue w/the melafix ? and when should i feed?
[/quote]
do you prefer the fx or wich eheim i should roll w/?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Depending on what your ammonia levels look like, I would do daily 10% water changes until you get the ammonia in check and then perform small volume water changes as needed after that, definitely avoid feeding as much as possible until you get this straightened out. I prefer Eheim canister filters, but it's gonna cost a bit more than an FX5. I'd recommend an Eheim 2260 or 2262 if you have the loot, but an FX5 will do the job. If you really want great bio filtration, I'd recommend looking into a wet/dry setup, IMO wet/dry filters are the way to go on bigger tanks.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Joe pretty much nailed but I would also stop adding the stresszyme and crap, IMO they cause nothing but problems


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

With carnivore fish you should always keep this rule: Filter 4-5 times your tank an hour and you are safe!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

what are you running for filteration? cloudy eyes come from bad water quality or not enough fileration.


----------

